# Quick help pls: Worldmark Location Questions



## Cathyb (Jun 23, 2008)

Calling WM first week in July -- Planning a two week Worldmark jaunt August 2009 and need some questions answered before I talk with a representative:

1.  Seattle:  What is the difference between Studio and Studio Plus besides the latter sleeping two more?  Does Studio Plus have better views?

2.  Vancouver:  Is that whole building Worldmark, or do we own just certain floors?  If so, which floors?

3.  Victoria:  Is getting the Penthouse worth the extra credits; i.e., are those the ones with the great views, etc.?

4.  For grouped reservations -- is there a maximum number of days allowed?  We are looking at 14-16 days in a row.

My brain is Squash   trying to compute the Credits for maximum usage.  Appreciate any and all ideas :whoopie:


----------



## LLW (Jun 24, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Calling WM first week in July -- Planning a two week Worldmark jaunt August 2009 and need some questions answered before I talk with a representative:
> 
> 1.  Seattle:  What is the difference between Studio and Studio Plus besides the latter sleeping two more?  Does Studio Plus have better views?



Studio Pluses do not have better view. They have more space for one more bed, and are more expensive credit-wise. The Pluses are in a court yard on the ground level, in which there are also studios - so there are courtyard studios and courtyard studio pluses. There are also regular "studio hotels" in upper levels. You can look at the categories on line.



> 2.  Vancouver:  Is that whole building Worldmark, or do we own just certain floors?  If so, which floors?



WM has 6 floors - 19th to 24th.



> 3.  Victoria:  Is getting the Penthouse worth the extra credits; i.e., are those the ones with the great views, etc.?



The penthouses have much better/expansive views and are oceanfront, have larger decks and a private hot tub on the deck, besides nicer furnishings. The regular rooms are set back in the back part of the buildings and only have small decks. In my opinion the PHs are worth it. Be sure you don't book the ground floor ones.



> 4.  For grouped reservations -- is there a maximum number of days allowed?  We are looking at 14-16 days in a row.



They implemented a program where if you have multiple segments, the beginning of the last segment must begin within 14 days. But I don't know if they revoked that or not. If they still have the program, if you begin the last link within 14 days, you should still be OK.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 25, 2008)

llw:  Thank you -- one more question.  Would it be practical for me to rent housekeeping tokens?  If so, where and how do I do that.


----------



## SharonD (Jun 25, 2008)

Regarding Victoria penthouses -- I agree they are worth the extra credits.  My understanding is that if you book the Penthouse with the Queen in the 2nd bedroom (instead of the twins) you won't be on the first floor.


----------



## LLW (Jun 26, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> llw:  Thank you -- one more question.  Would it be practical for me to rent housekeeping tokens?  If so, where and how do I do that.



You may rent HK tokens from people who post here:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67

and put up wanted posts here:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=68

Rental forms and advice are here:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=72

The process is fairly easy but you do have to do your due diligence by checking with Owner Services to make sure that the seller renter's dues are current, they have the credits to rent, etc. How much you save would depend on the price you pay, and what size unit you use the tokens on (studio vs PH would be a big difference). If you rent many of them, you would save more.


----------



## LLW (Jun 26, 2008)

SharonD said:


> Regarding Victoria penthouses -- I agree they are worth the extra credits.  My understanding is that if you book the Penthouse with the Queen in the 2nd bedroom (instead of the twins) you won't be on the first floor.



Actually, if you book the Twins Var Floors (vs Twins Ground Floor) or Special Needs, they won't be on the first floor either.


----------



## LLW (Jun 26, 2008)

LLW said:


> You may rent HK tokens from people who post here:
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67
> 
> ...



P.S. Generally, you would be saving anywhere from about $10 for a 1BR to $50 for a 3BR PH, approximately. So if you are not familiar with the process, and you want to rent fewer than 5 tokens, it may not be worth the learning process. It is done by sending a form (there is a rental form that somebody posted on WMOwners) to Owner Services and usually takes 2-3 days.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone.  I just attended a WM class and no mention of renting tokens.  Learned alot of other stuff though!!!  Can someone direct me to the WM page that discusses how much the housekeeping fees are for various size units?


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 27, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Thank you everyone.  I just attended a WM class and no mention of renting tokens.  Learned alot of other stuff though!!!  Can someone direct me to the WM page that discusses how much the housekeeping fees are for various size units?



You will find the housekeeping fees in the December, 2007 Destinations Magazine, on the top right of page 5.  The magazine is online at http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/destinations/pdfs/DESTdec2007.pdf

They are also listed here.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Fred and I LOVE   your website and have put it in my Favorites!


----------



## sfsailors (Jun 28, 2008)

Best deal is to rent the whole reservation from a NHK account who want to rent points.


----------



## LLW (Jun 28, 2008)

cotraveller said:


> You will find the housekeeping fees in the December, 2007 Destinations Magazine, on the top right of page 5.  The magazine is online at http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/destinations/pdfs/DESTdec2007.pdf
> 
> They are also listed here.




The Dec 2007 Destinations announcement has a mistake in it. The 2BR Compact fee is listed as $63, and it should be $60. That was later corrected on this WM page:

http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/2008_servicefees.shtml

I can no longer find this page on the WM site (maybe somebody else can). I know you are looking at the WM Canadian in Vancouver, Cathy. The Vacation Planning Center and Owner Services both did not know the correct amount when I called, but OS called the resort for me and confirmed that it was $60. You can try it out on line - I have tokens that prevented me from finding out.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 28, 2008)

LLW said:


> The Dec 2007 Destinations announcement has a mistake in it. The 2BR Compact fee is listed as $63, and it should be $60. That was later corrected on this WM page:
> 
> http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/2008_servicefees.shtml
> 
> I can no longer find this page on the WM site (maybe somebody else can). I know you are looking at the WM Canadian in Vancouver, Cathy. The Vacation Planning Center and Owner Services both did not know the correct amount when I called, but OS called the resort for me and confirmed that it was $60. You can try it out on line - I have tokens that prevented me from finding out.



Thanks for the update.  The link you posted worked just fine for me.  I corrected the table on my site  to match the one on the WorldMark page.


----------



## mtribe (Jul 14, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Thank you everyone.  I just attended a WM class and no mention of renting tokens.  Learned alot of other stuff though!!!  Can someone direct me to the WM page that discusses how much the housekeeping fees are for various size units?



Cathy you will find a great deal missing from WM owner education.  I have been to a few, primarily when I was a very new owner and found that early on I knew far more about the club and its workings than they did.  I learned most of my information from www.wmowners.com please check it out

Mike


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 14, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Thank you everyone.  I just attended a WM class and no mention of renting tokens.  Learned alot of other stuff though!!!  Can someone direct me to the WM page that discusses how much the housekeeping fees are for various size units?



Because if you rent tokens and points you can cap you investment and avoid contractional obligations for increasing maiintenance fees  The owners "education" class is to educate you to  BUY more points from Worldmark


----------



## LLW (Jul 14, 2008)

The WM housekeeping fees may be found here:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14636


----------

